# ZW and Z models for 2015?



## funkylady (Jun 24, 2014)

*​*Hi there,

At present I own a Felt ZW95 and love it but am now wanting to upgrade.

Can anyone tell me what ZW models are planned for the UK market for 2015 and when they will be released.

I am also considering the Z3, does anyone know what the 2015 specs on this will be and when it is likely to be released?

Apparently there was a limited distribution of Felt bikes to the UK in 2014 hopefully this will not be the case for 2015! especially in the smaller sizes*​*

Cheers


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

funkylady said:


> *​*Hi there,
> 
> At present I own a Felt ZW95 and love it but am now wanting to upgrade.
> 
> ...


Have you checked with your local Felt Retailer? Some 2015 models are already shipping into the UK.
-SD


----------



## funkylady (Jun 24, 2014)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Have you checked with your local Felt Retailer? Some 2015 models are already shipping into the UK.
> -SD


There are certainly 2014 Felt road bike models in the uk retail market just now but the availability is very limited and mostly in large sizes. I am unable to source a Z4 size 51 anywhere. I have contacted Saddleback the Uk distributor and they can confirm limited stock on all ranges.

Apparently 2014 stock that was heading to the UK was changed and allocated to Spain!

As of yet there is certainly no sign of 2015 models online in the UK.

The ZW range also seems to be getting more limited!


----------

